

The verge 404 page: Hints of what'll be covered?  - kiriappeee
http://www.theverge.com/rss.xml

======
kiriappeee
Unforunately the 404 page itself is protected but the rss.xml request leads
you to the 404 page where you can find the categories. Can anyone else do some
probing in? I tried using curl to bypass stuff but it kept redirecting me to
the password redirect url

